# White Mountain Guide, 27th Edition



## Greg (Jan 8, 2004)

Just in case anyone is interested, our Gear Store is now stocking the AMC White Mountain Guide (27th Edition):

http://cobrand.altrec.com/mpgate/Alpin4/shop/detail/450/

For those of you that don't have it, this truly is the "White Mountain Hiker's Bible", a must have for White Mountain hikers.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 9, 2004)

Any important changes from 26th edition?


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2004)

the8re said:
			
		

> Any important changes from 26th edition?


This thread should answer that question:

http://appalachia.outdoors.org/bbs/messageview.cfm?catid=3&threadid=2332


----------



## Stephen (Jan 9, 2004)

Answered my ? perfectly. Thanks Greg.

-T


----------

